# +++ Türchen 2 +++



## Bilch (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil es bei mir einem umfangreichen Test unterzogen wird, der beweisen wird, ob sein patentiertes zweitgeteiltes Gewicht wirklich Schnurdrall verhindert


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2019)

..weil ich selten so schön gefärbte Spinner gesehen habe


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil die Farben in meiner Spinnerbox noch fehlen.


----------



## Anton.123 (2. Dezember 2019)

Die Spinner sollen an mich gehen weil das alte Blech auch mal wieder eine Chance bekommen sollte


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Dezember 2019)

Bin ein großer Fan von Spinnern  . Dann können diese Spinner beweisen ob sie mit meinen bisherigen Favoriten mithalten können, oder vielleicht sogar besser sind.


----------



## CaptainJoker (2. Dezember 2019)

Gerade habe ich, wohl zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben, etwas gewonnen. Ist das vielleicht der Start einer Serie?


----------



## NoMono (2. Dezember 2019)

Wie schon gesagt...Ich hätte noch Platz in meiner Box! ;-)


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Dezember 2019)

Damit ich Spinner auch mal sowas in der Angelkiste habe !


----------



## summa4ever (2. Dezember 2019)

Glocken Spinner, hurrah! Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells...
Bei meiner Schwiegergroßmutter stehen im Bach ein paar Dicke Döbel, denen ich bisher mit sämtlichen meiner normalen Spinner, Wobbler und GuFi und Top Water Köder nicht beikommen konnte, vielleihct klappts ja mit denen, ich würde mich freuen das ausprobieren zu dürfen!


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2019)

Perfekt für die Kanalbarsche im Frühjar.


----------



## MichaG (2. Dezember 2019)

Na weil ich dir Farben noch nicht in meiner Box habe


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2019)

Da haut ihr aber farbenfrohe Teile raus. Würde mich freuen wenn ich sie hätte .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Spinner gehören zu den KuKö die selbst ich erfolgreich führen kann, deswegen dürfte kein Weg an mir vorbei führen


----------



## Orothred (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil man einfach nie genug Spinner haben kann


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. Dezember 2019)

Spinner für Spinner


----------



## ternst (2. Dezember 2019)

Diese Fülle an Farben würde meinem tristen Leben mehr Fröhlichkeit und Freude bringen.


----------



## schomi (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil die Farben so gut zu mir passen.


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin von allen der größte Spinner, aber auch ein Fuchs. Zudem bin ich genauso schön wie ein Nordlicht.


----------



## GSG-PIKE-2502 (2. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schöne Dekore!
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen. Wie sagt man so schön? Spinner geht immer!


----------



## Timbo78 (2. Dezember 2019)

Spinner hatte ich bisher nur einen in der Köderbox, die mit der ersten Angel kam. Der taugte leider so gar nichts. Blinker haben wir schon einige eingeleiert, mit mittelmäßigen Erfolg, da könnten die Spinner in der Tat nochmal nen Schub leisten, um direkt nach der Frühjahrsschonzeit im Rhein wieder loszulegen.


----------



## Mikesch (2. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Sie wirklich nicht die Schnur verdrallen könnte ich mich hinreißen lassen die Teile zu testen.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2019)

Die Spinner passen genau zu meinen Gewässern. Ich kann dann endlich auch mal einen Fang posten. >)


----------



## glavoc (2. Dezember 2019)

… weil ich noch nie mit solchen Spinnern gefischt habe! Gerade zum Saisonstart (1.Mörz) fische ich gerne Spinner. Bisher fische ich meist welche, die andere Angler/innen in die Büsche&Bäume gehängt haben  - solche von Blue Fox waren bisher leider nicht dabei


----------



## Cowboy05 (2. Dezember 2019)

Damit meine Kinder in Ihren Boxen auch mal Spinner haben.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (2. Dezember 2019)

Spinner gehören einfach immer dazu!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte noch Platz in meiner Box!


----------



## Seatrout (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich gar keine spinner habe, aber gern mal welche auf meerforelle testen will. Gerade diese farben könnten der bringer sein


----------



## Localhorst (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich drüber freuen weil ich einen ausgeprägten Tackle Fimmel habe und mich immer über Neuzugänge freue.


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2019)

Her damit. Ich will sie doch nur für's Wichtelpäckchen.


----------



## Sepp G (2. Dezember 2019)

Da diese Marke seit Jahren in meinen Boxen einen festen Patz hat und diese Spinner immer zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichten. Zudem, tolle Farben...


----------



## maggo (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich Fliegenfischer bin und mir mein Kumpel eine Spinnrute geschenkt hat, damit ich auch mal "richtig" fische...fehlen halt nur noch die Spinner...


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Dezember 2019)

Mit dem Spinner  werden müde Räuber munter!


----------



## Daniel47 (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich trotz der Tatsache, dass ich ein noch relativ junger Angler bin, den klassischen, altmodischen Spinner den modernen GuFi´s und co. vorziehe.


----------



## MCFromage (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich nächstes Jahr auf Hecht- und Barschjagd in Irland gehe und die Spinner dafür gut passen würden...


----------



## Benwolf89 (2. Dezember 2019)

Sehr sehr schöne Dekore!
Und wie ihr schon geschrieben habt, Spinner geht halt wirklich immer!!!


----------



## sprogoe (2. Dezember 2019)

Könnte ich gut gebrauchen, da es 4 Stück sind und es mindestens 2 Menschen gibt, denen ich die Dinger all zu gern durch die Ohrläppchen ziehen würde.


----------



## Xianeli (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich noch nie etwas auf Blech gefangen habe und diese es vielleicht ändern


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Dezember 2019)

Warum Türchen 2 an mich gehen sollte! Ganz einfach: Aus Gründen!


----------



## StrikerMS (2. Dezember 2019)

...weil Türchen eins schon nicht an mich ging 
Damit könnte ich endlich Steinpackungen abfischen, ohne etliche Jigköpfe plus GuFi zu verlieren


----------



## rolfmoeller (2. Dezember 2019)

Türchen 2 sollte an mich gehen weil ich in solchen Sachen nie Glück habe und mit Spinnern bis jetzt auch wenig bis kein Erfolg hatte.


----------



## feko (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich muss mein Zubehör leider gewinnen. ,
meine Frau kontrolliert meinen kontostand ...


----------



## Pescador (2. Dezember 2019)

Als Spinner spinne ich mit Spinnern, somit benötige ich genau diese Spinner zum spinnen ...


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Als Spinner spinne ich mit Spinnern, somit benötige ich genau diese Spinner zum spinnen ...


Du spinnst doch!


----------



## Pescador (2. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du spinnst doch!


Ähem, ich fürchte ja.


----------



## Ndber (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich Spinner immer gut gebrauchen kann


----------



## angel123 (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich damit unter dem Nordlicht die besten Fänge kriege!


----------



## einfach_chris (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich Spinner gerne mit Spinner angel und total neugierig darauf bin, ob das Anti Schnurdrallsystem funktioniert.. ahoi


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich die Spinner an bedürftige Angler in der dritten welt spenden würde


----------



## Wurmbaader (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich gerne Spinne. In jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2019)

ich habe immer noch kein geschenk für meinen besten und die teile sind richtig gut!


----------



## SperFish (2. Dezember 2019)

Hi 
Sehr geile neue Farben. 
Spinner laufen immer und eigentlich auch überall
Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und viele Bisse
Lg


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich meine immer im Kraut verliere...


----------



## troetter (2. Dezember 2019)

Damit die Fische wieder besser beissen


----------



## Casso (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil die Dinger einfach fängig aussehen und ich mit Sicherheit gezielt auf die Barsche in unserem Kanal gehen kann.


----------



## Kawa74 (2. Dezember 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333513
> 
> 
> Spinner geht immer! Und die Vibrax-Spinner von Blue Fox gehen besonders gut! Grund dafür sind die perfekt abgestimmten Spinnerblätter und der pantentierte zweiteilige Körper, der zuverlässig Schnurdrall verhindert. Ein bewährter Köder, der auf der Jagd nach Barschen, Döbeln, Forellen und Hechten nicht aus den Tackleboxen wegzudenken ist.
> ...





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333513
> 
> 
> Spinner geht immer! Und die Vibrax-Spinner von Blue Fox gehen besonders gut! Grund dafür sind die perfekt abgestimmten Spinnerblätter und der pantentierte zweiteilige Körper, der zuverlässig Schnurdrall verhindert. Ein bewährter Köder, der auf der Jagd nach Barschen, Döbeln, Forellen und Hechten nicht aus den Tackleboxen wegzudenken ist.
> ...


Weil ist es gut gebrauchen kann und Türchen 1 schon weg ist


----------



## Magnus I (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da ich schon früher mit Spinner geangelt habe und immernoch damit Fische. Mit einem Spinner konnte oh bisher auch meinen PB Hecht von 96cm fangen. Spinner geht immer. Echter Allroundköder


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2019)

Kawa74 schrieb:


> Weil ist es gut gebrauchen kann und Türchen 1 schon weg ist





Magnus I schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da ich schon früher mit Spinner geangelt habe und immernoch damit Fische. Mit einem Spinner konnte oh bisher auch meinen PB Hecht von 96cm fangen. Spinner geht immer. Echter Allroundköder



Wacker, wacker. Jeweils seit 25min (stand 20:13) angemeldet und schon mit dem allerersten Post zielsicher den Gibt´s-was-Umsonst-Thread geortet.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wacker, wacker. Jeweils seit 25min (stand 20:13) angemeldet und schon mit dem allerersten Post zielsicher den Gibt´s-was-Umsonst-Thread geortet.


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wacker, wacker. Jeweils seit 25min (stand 20:13) angemeldet und schon mit dem allerersten Post zielsicher den Gibt´s-was-Umsonst-Thread geortet.


Da gab es schon mehr Kandidaten.


----------



## By-Tor (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich gerne neue Köder ausprobiere


----------



## JottU (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil mir schwarz-gelb gefällt.


----------



## Legault (2. Dezember 2019)

Ganz einfach Spinner geht immer und so nen richtig guter Spinner bringt mir vielleicht den ersten Hecht.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (2. Dezember 2019)

Die Spinner passen gut zu meiner Box, darum sollten sie an mich gehen


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da gab es schon mehr Kandidaten.


Insgesamt 14 Leute mit weniger als 10 Beiträgen, haben bereits in diesen Thread geschrieben.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Insgesamt 14 Leute mit weniger als 10 Beiträgen, haben bereits in diesen Thread geschrieben.


Mir gefällt deine unangenehm-bürokratische Erbsenzählerader


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Insgesamt 14 Leute mit weniger als 10 Beiträgen, haben bereits in diesen Thread geschrieben.



Tja, Sire, ihr solltet die Auflage für die geplante Rippirappa-Anstecknadel drastisch erhöhen, bei so vielen neuen Freiwilligen...


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, Sire, ihr solltet die Auflage für die geplante Rippirappa-Anstecknadel drastisch erhöhen, bei so vielen neuen Freiwilligen...


Erstens: Heißt es rippirappa! rippirappa! rippi dann rappa! 
Zweitens: Warum sollte ich solche Leute, mit solch wichtigen Honorierungen belohnen. Eine Auszeichnung mit der rippirappa-Stecknadel ist kein Allerweltslob, es ist eine der höchsten möglichen Auszeichnungen und sehr wichtig. Sehr wichtig.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Erstens: Heißt es rippirappa! rippirappa! rippi dann rappa!
> Zweitens: Warum sollte ich solche Leute, mit solch wichtigen Honorierungen belohnen. Eine Auszeichnung mit der rippirappa-Stecknadel ist kein Allerweltslob, es ist eine der höchsten möglichen Auszeichnungen und sehr wichtig. Sehr wichtig.


Sire, das war Sarkasmus, Sire (nicht siri)


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2019)

War es nicht, es war ein persönlicher Angriff dreistester Art.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> War es nicht, es war ein persönlicher Angriff dreistester Art.


Sire, ja, sire, aber gegen die anderen, sire.
Die Hölle, das sind die anderen, sire


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich mir die sonst kaufen muss


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2019)

Lass uns nicht um die heiße Thematik herumreden, so wie ich das sehe, hast du in einen Thread, in den es um Schichtfleisch ging, feierlich und unter Tränen versprochen, die 100 besten russischen Rezept zu exposen. Also los.


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Dezember 2019)

Habe mir auch gerade noch 50 weitere Fake-Accounts zugelegt und werde ab morgen diesen Atzenventskalender zuspammen!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (3. Dezember 2019)

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet, der Gewinner benachrichtigt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

Da stimmt doch was nicht....ich habe wieder keine Nachricht erhalten.....


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Dezember 2019)

Der Adventskalender ist kaputt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Dezember 2019)

die dinger sind ja auch schon gefühlte 100 jahre alt....nehme sie trotz alter gerne


----------



## Kanal-Angler (29. November 2020)

Mir haben Spinner auf Barsch noch die meisten Erfolge gebracht.
Ein schnell geführter Spinner bringt immer Fisch.


----------

